# مصنع تعبئة الاوكسجين



## أسامه نواره (22 ديسمبر 2011)

افكر حاليا فى عمل مصنع لتعبئة الاوكسجين للمصانع والمستشفيات ولكن لااعرف ما هى المعدات المطلوبه وسعر هذه هذه المعدات 
ارجو من لديه فكره الا يبخل بأى معلومه


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 فبراير 2012)

هل سؤالى غريب عن هذا القسم أم أن السؤال فى غير موضعه ولماذا لم يتقدم أحد ويجيب عليه للان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اياد ياسين (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
سابحث في الموضوع وانشالله ساجد الاجابة


----------

